#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  Vraag over topic "krachtstroom de basics"

## speakertech

Moderator klaagt over weinig inzendingen.
Als ik de moderator iets wil zenden moet dat via msn en ik werk daar (ook) niet mee. Of is dit een gewoon emailadres?
zie profiel van de moderator

Speakertech

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik heb anders ook al een heel verhaal ingezonden voor dat topic maar zie het nog niet. :Confused:

----------


## RenéE

Jep, MSN adressen zijn gewoon normale emailadressen met de bijzonderheid dat er een MSN-account aan gekoppeld zit. Maar je kunt er dan nog steeds prima mail mee ontvangen. :Wink:

----------


## Whitefarmer

Ik snap het 'gesloten' karakter van het topic, maar dit lijkt me niet de juiste oplossing!

Als je er zo weinig kaas van gegeten hebt: AFBLIJVEN!

Met alle respect, maar kan de ts niet beter met een doos appelflappen naar de lokale stroomboer en daar vragen of iemand een kwartiertje tijd heeft om het dit te laten zien/uitleggen??

----------


## Deejay

Ik heb gisteren een uitgebreide uitleg gemaild en in ben een elektrotechnicus van beroep

----------


## moderator

Heeren,

Aangezien de recente ervaringen met inhoudelijke reacties op krachtstroomvraagstukken een grote diversiteit en met name ook een groot aantal " flauwekul/onzin/irrelevante" reacties had opgeleverd heb ik gekozen voor deze onorthodoxe aanpak.

Mensen die hun bijdrage willen leveren worden verzocht dit, voorzien van bronvermelding, te doen via de mail.
Je kunt ook een privebericht aan me toezenden.

Diverse reacties heb ik inmiddels mogen ontvangen, geen enkele met bronvermelding.
Het toetsen van de inhoud kost derhalve redelijk wat uitzoekwerk en is zeker niet zo gedaan.

@speakertech: Ik klaag niet over weinig inzending, ik maak er melding van. Graag geen kwalificaties aanmeten daar waar dit niet op z'n plaats is!

----------


## vasco

Heb dat topic toen al gespot.

Ik was gelijk van mening dat iemand met deze vragen moet gaan kijken naar een gedegen opleiding en het niet hier via een forum gaan (proberen te) leren.

----------


## moderator

Zullen we de in houdelijke discussie over wie waar aan mag sleutelen niet in dit onderwerp gaan voeren?
Dat is hier namelijk niet het onderwerp van discussie.

----------


## speakertech

> @speakertech: Ik klaag niet over weinig inzending, ik maak er melding van. Graag geen kwalificaties aanmeten daar waar dit niet op z'n plaats is!



Was absoluut niet onaardig bedoeld en wil me ook niet mengen in de werkzaamheden van de moderator.
Ik wist niet hoe ik de moderator kon bereiken, anders dan via MSN. Ik vroeg me af of meer inzenders met dat probleem kampten, omdat moderator zelf meedeelde dat het aantal inzendingen wat tegen viel.
Uit reacties van medeforummers blijkt, dat ik gewoon kan mailen op het emailadres zie het profiel van de moderator,  wat ik eerder aanhaalde. Bij deze,
Speakertech

----------


## @lex

Vraag me alleen af of de mod het fijn vindt dat zijn email nu in het topic staat. Spamwise lijkt me dat minder handig dan in zijn profiel...

@lex

----------


## Gast1401081

> Vraag me alleen af of de mod het fijn vindt dat zijn email nu in het topic staat. Spamwise lijkt me dat minder handig dan in zijn profiel...
> 
> @lex



tot op heden ga ik ervan uit dat modje dat zelf er wel uit kan modden...

verder : in techniek staat een Holec Zakboekje als sticky vermeld. Als je dat uit je hoofd kent mag je bij mij de krachtkabels in mekaar komen drukken.

----------


## @lex

Hoi Mac,

Is dat het boekje dat online gratis downloadbaar is op:

http://www.ljochtnet.nl/joomla152/do...ch-boekje.html

Dan heb ik nog wel wat voor de boeg voordat ik kabels bij jou mag komen schroeven...

Gr, @lex

----------


## moderator

Modje vindt de attente spammails geen enkel probleem, dat is exact de reden van dit fantastische _extragraties!_ hotmail adres.
Als het uit de hand loopt dan nemen we een nieuw creatief bedacht mailadresje.

De reactie van Mac, met de verwijzing naar het Holec handboek, is eigenlijk de enige die ik mocht ontvangen met een te verifieren bronvermelding.
Rest van de reacties kan ik zoals eerder reeds opgemerkt bijzonder weinig mee.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Hoi Mac,
> 
> Is dat het boekje dat online gratis downloadbaar is op:
> 
> Document Details | HOLEC Elektrotechnisch boekje
> 
> Dan heb ik nog wel wat voor de boeg voordat ik kabels bij jou mag komen schroeven...
> 
> Gr, @lex



http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/tec...efhebbers.html 
deze bedoelde ik..

----------


## speakertech

> Vraag me alleen af of de mod het fijn vindt dat zijn email nu in het topic staat. Spamwise lijkt me dat minder handig dan in zijn profiel...
> 
> @lex



Je hebt gelijk.Om de spamrobots niet langer te plezieren, heb ik de tekst wat aangepast
Speakertech

----------


## Deejay

@moderator: Het idee achter een bron vermelding snap ik niet geheel, want dan zou ik je moeten verwijzen naar mijn opleiding LTS-MTS-MABO  :Confused:  dat is tenslotte mijn bron van informatie :Cool:

----------


## moderator

Dan is het denk ik tijd om iets langer na te denken over wat een bronvermelding is, ik verwijs graag naar mijn eerdere reactie.

Daarbij mag uiteraard niet onvermeld blijven dat het volgen van een opleiding op het juiste niveau kwalificeert voor het werken met krachtstroom, de lezers hebben echter in het algemeen gemeen dat ze die opleiding niet met succes hebben afgerond.

----------


## Radar

Dat er een opleiding is gevolgd geeft ons niet de garantie dat het correct wordt opgeschreven hier in het forum, en dat is juist een probleem.
Uit de naar de modderator toegezonden inzendingen zit er slechts 1 met de juiste info ( na een 1e scan )
Tot er iets anders gaat komen zullen we het moeten doen met het kerstcadeautje uit 2005 van MC.

----------


## Gast1401081

Ome Mac vertelt :

ooit , vroeger, toen ik nog jong en knap was, en minder grijs, had ik ( net richting middelbare school) een fonkel nieuw bureautje. Mooi gefineerd dekblad, u kent het wel. 
Toen ik dus ging solderen moest er een loden plaatje onder om het tin niet in mn nieuwe bureaublad te laten branden. 
Waarna mn eerste lichtorgeltje ( triacs !!) gesoldeerd werd. En getest. Dus 220 erop. De printvoetjes maakten natuurlijk sluiting met het loden plaatje, waarna er een mooie knal, een vonk en daarna algehele duisternis ontstond....


Kortom : 30 jaar later, en een beetje wijzer: ik begrijp de reakties van de HH modjes wel. 

ABMJVVP is het beste advies over krachtstroom dat je maar kunt krijgen. 
( wat in gewoon nederlands  AfBlijvenMetJeViezeVuilePoten betekent. )

Je brengt je auto ook niet naar de groenteboer voor een reparatie aan je remmen..

----------


## renevanh

> ABMJVVP is het beste advies over krachtstroom dat je maar kunt krijgen. 
> ( wat in gewoon nederlands  AfBlijvenMetJeViezeVuilePoten betekent. )



Eens: krachtstroom kan behoorlijk gevaarlijk zijn.
Maar...
Oneens: als de kennis niet gedeeld wordt zullen er altijd mensen zijn maar wat aan rommelen, met alle gevolgen van dien. Juist een centraal topic met alle informatie die nodig is voor veilig gebruik (dat is dus niet het zelf in elkaar knoeien van 400A verdelers ofzo) kan aan die veiligheid bijdragen. Zeker als je de situaties die je af en toe ziet wilt vermijden.

Voorbeeldje: Paar leerlingen die op een school krachtkabels gebruiken (63A), maar de kabel zwaar beschadigen. Uiteraard geen reservekabels oid beschikbaar. Vervolgens wordt een stukje van de aders vervangen door een stukje blank ijzerdraad wat er aan vast gesoldeerd wordt, dat wordt open en bloot neergedonderd. Natuurlijk vonden ze het nog raar ook dat de boel dan wegfikt...  :EEK!: 
Om ze duidelijk te maken hoe gevaarlijk dit is ben ik nu een half uur aan het vertellen hoe stroom werkt, bij hoeveel milliampère een mens het loodje legt, wat de onaanvaardbare risico's zijn die ze hiermee lopen en waarom ik het simpelweg vertik die kabel te gebruiken of er ook maar een peertje van 10W op aan te sluiten.
Een linkje naar een topic hier zou dit misschien voorkomen (en veel tijd schelen  :Cool:  ).

Kunnen we geen IRC kanaal of zoiets gebruiken om met een groep mensen die hier wel voldoende verstand van hebben en er een mooi en leerzaam  verhaal van willen en kunnen maken een dergelijk topic te maken?
Of, een afgesloten forumdeel waar mensen die mee willen werken (of uit de discussie willen leren) toegang tot kunnen krijgen?
Of een soort wikipedia systeem zodat we met meerdere uiteindelijk tot een goed, deugdelijk en mooi verhaal over stroom, krachtstroom en hoe het wel moet komen?

----------


## axs

Over een wiki zijn hier al veel vragen gesteld en reeds verschillende oproepen gelanceerd (zelfs binnen het modjesteam)
In de praktijk blijkt het echter moeilijk te zijn om mensen hiervoor te motiveren.
Maar waarom niet nog eens proberen? Misschien het eens terug voorleggen aan oppermod.

----------


## speakertech

> Eens: krachtstroom kan behoorlijk gevaarlijk zijn.
> Maar...
> Oneens: als de kennis niet gedeeld wordt zullen er altijd mensen zijn maar wat aan rommelen, met alle gevolgen van dien. Juist een centraal topic met alle informatie die nodig is voor veilig gebruik (dat is dus niet het zelf in elkaar knoeien van 400A verdelers ofzo) kan aan die veiligheid bijdragen. Zeker als je de situaties die je af en toe ziet wilt vermijden.
> 
> Voorbeeldje: Paar leerlingen die op een school krachtkabels gebruiken (63A), maar de kabel zwaar beschadigen. Uiteraard geen reservekabels oid beschikbaar. Vervolgens wordt een stukje van de aders vervangen door een stukje blank ijzerdraad wat er aan vast gesoldeerd wordt, dat wordt open en bloot neergedonderd. Natuurlijk vonden ze het nog raar ook dat de boel dan wegfikt... 
> Om ze duidelijk te maken hoe gevaarlijk dit is ben ik nu een half uur aan het vertellen hoe stroom werkt, bij hoeveel milliampère een mens het loodje legt, wat de onaanvaardbare risico's zijn die ze hiermee lopen en waarom ik het simpelweg vertik die kabel te gebruiken of er ook maar een peertje van 10W op aan te sluiten.
> Een linkje naar een topic hier zou dit misschien voorkomen (en veel tijd schelen  ).
> 
> Kunnen we geen IRC kanaal of zoiets gebruiken om met een groep mensen die hier wel voldoende verstand van hebben en er een mooi en leerzaam  verhaal van willen en kunnen maken een dergelijk topic te maken?
> ...



In het algemeen kun je stellen, als iemand wat vraagt in verband met krachtstroom, of voeding in het algemeen, dat het beter is dat die persoon zich niet met die materie bezig houdt. Kennelijk heeft hij er geen verstand van en dan is de enige goede raad, blijf er vanaf. Het gevaar voor ongelukken of een gevaarlijke situatie is levensgroot aanwezig.

Ik zou niet graag de mensen de kost geven, die het niet voor elkaar krijgen met de gebruiksinstrukties erbij een kastje van ikea fatsoenlijk in elkaar te zetten. Stel je voor dat iemand met wat goedbedoelde adviezen op een forum, gaat knutselen met elektra, i.c. krachtstroom.

Dat het kennisniveau laag is, blijkt wel uit het feit, dat iemand niet snapt, dat een verdeelblok met 6 x 16 ampère aansluitingen, toch maar een 32 ampère steker heeft aan de netzijde. 
Je moet dan de hele theorie ook nog eens uit gaan leggen over volle belasting, gelijktijdigheid etc, allemaal ook nog eens afhankelijk van de situatie waarin het wordt gebruikt. De praktijk is ook nog dat ellenlange verhalen niet of slecht gelezen worden.
Men wil wat in elkaar zetten en liefst vlug. Als men dan merkt, dat goed materiaal klauwen geld kost, schromen sommige lieden er niet voor de toevlucht te nemen tot kroonstenen en isolatieband.
Trekontlasting is iets voor op het toilet en weet je wat een fatsoenlijke kabel per meter kost.........
Dat zijn wat reden, dat ik als gediplomeerd installateur, vrijwel nimmer adviezen geef op fora.
Als ik het voorbeeld in dit topic zou aantreffen (de beschadigde kabel), dan zou ik die onverwijld in beslag nemen en geheel onbruikbaar maken door het afknippen van de stekers. Een knappe jongen, die mij overtuigen kan dat hij de verantwoording neemt.
 Het is me ooit overkomen in een buurthuis, waarbij voor het voetlicht aan weerszijden van de kabels stekers zaten (pennen dus), dat was handiger met opruimen. Ik kreeg op mijn duvel van het bestuur, maar toen ik een demo gaf en een onder spanning staande steker over een stalen asbak roerde, schrok men toch wel. Een ferme vonk en de tent in het donker.
Ik hoefde niet meer uit te leggen wat er gebeurd zou zijn als de asbak een persoon was. Het is niet altijd gemakkelijk om besturen en andere vergaderaars te overtuigen, omdat ze helemaal niet weten waar het over gaat. Enfin men kwam onmiddellijk tot de conclusie dat het direct in orde gemaakt moest worden.
Men vertrouwde er gewoon op dat de mensen die het gemaakt hadden er wel verstand van zouden hebben, want alles werkte.
Ik vind het eigenlijk terecht dat vragen over energiesystemen niet beantwoord kunnen of mogen worden.
Het is overigens nog niet zo heel lang geleden, dat electrische  materialen alleen verkocht mochten worden via installateurs, behoudens  een gloeilamp etc, die door een ondeskundige zelf vervangen kan worden,  maar door branchevervreemding en alles moet maar kunnen, is dat allemaal  tenietgedaan. Zelfs een steker met randaarde mocht een particulier niet  aansluiten, omdat de kans bestond dat er fatale bedradingsfouten  gemaakt konden worden.
Sommige dingen mogen nog steeds niet verkocht worden aan particulieren,  althans in Nederland, zoals de bekende platte eurostekertjes en de  bijhorende contra´s.
Er zijn inderdaad een aantal situaties waar bij verkeerd gebruik een gevaarlijke situatie ontstaat.

Speakertech

----------


## BvE

> Ik snap het 'gesloten' karakter van het topic, maar dit lijkt me niet de juiste oplossing!
> 
> Als je er zo weinig kaas van gegeten hebt: AFBLIJVEN!
> 
> Met alle respect, maar kan de ts niet beter met een doos appelflappen naar de lokale stroomboer en daar vragen of iemand een kwartiertje tijd heeft om het dit te laten zien/uitleggen??



Hallo,

bij deze dus even de TS. In principe blijf ik altijd af van krachtstroom, dat is gewoon mijn vak niet. Ik vraag alleen om een topic waarin in ieder geval de basics misschien kan begrijpen. Het feit dat men dan meteen begint te roepen dat ik maar een opleiding moet gaan volgen daarin vind ik een beetje flauw. Daar hebben we nou juist zo een mooi forum voor. 

Wat ik zelf denk te bereiken met wat extra kennis is dat ik in ieder geval weet wat het betekent als er ergens 32 A wordt aangevraagd, en wat dan dan allemaal precies met zich meebrengt. En omdat ik nogal al vaak die stroomverdelers hiervoor zie op mn werk, ben ik gewoon nieuwsgierig naar een kleine uitleg. En bijvoorbeeld zaken waar ik rekening mee moet houden. 

Een lokale stroomboer zal ik hier niet specifiek voor gaan opzoeken, mogelijk vraag ik het andere collegas. Een kleine rondvraag onder geluidstechnici leert mij echter dat weinig mensen nou echt weten wat het allemaal betekent. 

Ik zie graag enkele van de mails naar de moderator in mijn topic verschijnen. 

Groeten Bart

edit: voor dat iedereen schande gaat spreken over wat ik hier nou verkondig: Het enige wat ik met krachtstroom doe is een stekker in het juist gaatje stoppen bij een poppodium waar ik werk. Daar kan verder niks mis mee gaan. Dus ik ga echt niet kabels lopen fabriceren of iets dergelijks.

----------


## renevanh

> In het algemeen kun je stellen, als iemand wat vraagt in verband met krachtstroom, of voeding in het algemeen, dat het beter is dat die persoon zich niet met die materie bezig houdt. Kennelijk heeft hij er geen verstand van en dan is de enige goede raad, blijf er vanaf. Het gevaar voor ongelukken of een gevaarlijke situatie is levensgroot aanwezig.



Dat is dus exact de patstelling waar ik op doel: mensen die er niks van weten moeten er afblijven en als je er niks van weet gaan we je ook niks vertellen.
Zo kan iemand toch nooit iets leren?
Iemand kan dan, wegens gebrek aan kennis, besluiten er af te blijven en er een pro bij te halen. Helaas zijn er heel veel eigenwijze mensen die het dan op een manier doen die zij DENKEN dat goed is, wat het vaak niet is.
M'n opa had ook 380V nodig in de garage, heeft ie van de hoofdleiding afgetakt, in een veel te dunne kabel bovengronds naar de garage getrokken en daar een grote cirkelzaag op gezet. Hij DACHT dat ie wat wist, maar dat was dus echt niet zo, precies de situatie waar ik op doel (en mijn oom, zijn zoon dus, was ook nog eens electricien!). Als mensen denken iets te weten vragen ze niet, dan doen ze.

Ik geef je gelijk dat we niet zomaar allerlei adviezen moeten gaan rondstrooien, dat kan nog gevaarlijker worden omdat de mensen die er niks van weten met die informatie ook denken dat ze iets weten.
Een tussenoplossing is echter wel mogelijk volgens mij. Wanneer je een mooi verhaal maakt over de basis van electriciteit (fase, nul, aarde), krachtstroom (3 fases, 230V per fase, wat betekend die 32A, enz) vermogen (zoveel Watt op 16A) en verdeling (schematisch oid) dan geef je de theoretisch basis. Iemand die wil leren en begrijpen komt daar doorheen en kan dat ook begrijpen, iemand die het niet kan bevatten snapt dan al vrij snel dat het ingewikkelder is dan het in eerste instantie lijkt en zal volgens mij eerder hulp vragen.

Het moet toch mogelijk zijn zo'n stukje te maken?
Ik wil best een begin maken maar dan is feedback van anderen wel noodzakelijk omdat ik het ook geleerd heb door zelfstudie en basale natuurkunde van de middelbare school toe te passen.

----------


## koentjes

> .........Het enige wat ik met krachtstroom doe is een stekker in het juist gaatje stoppen bij een poppodium waar ik werk. Daar kan verder niks mis mee gaan. Dus ik ga echt niet kabels lopen fabriceren of iets dergelijks....



 
Nou, dan behoeft het verder toch geen uitleg?

Begrijp me niet verkeerd, maar het is allemaal heel leuk dat je wilt weten hoe dat zit, en ik kan me voorstellen dat er zo meer mensen zijn. 
Maar waarom denk je dat er hier speciaal 4 jarige opleidingen voor bestaan??

Ik zou het ook wel leuk vinden om te weten hoe een vliegtuig in elkaar gezet moet worden, maarja... 
dat is dus precies eenzelfde situatie, teveel materie om goed op een forum uit te kunnen leggen.

Zelfs in de elektrotechniek zijn er verschillende gradaties van wat je wel en wat je niet mag. Echt niet iedere hulpmonteur mag een groepenkast gaan staan aansluiten.... en toch zou het heel goed kunnen dat ie dat wel zou willen....
Dan gaat ie ook niet naar een forum, maar naar een opleiding...
Welke je, als je deze met goed gevolg afsluit, nog een diploma en kwalificatie oplevert ook.

Het enige waar een 'leek' in mijn ogen iets aan kan hebben is vermogens berekenen. Hoeveel kan er op een CEE-xxA aangesloten worden, zonder dat de zekeringen springen.
(voor de rest komt ie toch alleen in aanraking met goedgekeurde kabels, verdelers en randapparatuur)

----------


## BvE

> Nou, dan behoeft het verder toch geen uitleg?
> 
> Begrijp me niet verkeerd, maar het is allemaal heel leuk dat je wilt weten hoe dat zit, en ik kan me voorstellen dat er zo meer mensen zijn. 
> Maar waarom denk je dat er hier speciaal 4 jarige opleidingen voor bestaan??
> 
> Ik zou het ook wel leuk vinden om te weten hoe een vliegtuig in elkaar gezet moet worden, maarja... 
> dat is dus precies eenzelfde situatie, teveel materie om goed op een forum uit te kunnen leggen.
> 
> Zelfs in de elektrotechniek zijn er verschillende gradaties van wat je wel en wat je niet mag. Echt niet iedere hulpmonteur mag een groepenkast gaan staan aansluiten.... en toch zou het heel goed kunnen dat ie dat wel zou willen....
> ...



Zo'n reactie als deze had ik dus precies verwacht, er wordt altijd zoveel geklaagd op dit forum. Ik verwijs naar Renevanh, hij begrijpt in mijn ogen tenminste hoe het zit.

----------


## speakertech

> Zo'n reactie als deze had ik dus precies verwacht, er wordt altijd zoveel geklaagd op dit forum. Ik verwijs naar Renevanh, hij begrijpt in mijn ogen tenminste hoe het zit.



Zelfs de meest eenvoudige dingen over electriciteit zijn vaak moeilijk uit te leggen.
Zoals de vraag, waarom een versterker van 2x 2500 watt gerust op een 16 A eindgroep kan en twee kacheltjes van 2000 watt of vier parren van 1000 watt weer niet.

Je kan dus wel stellen, dat je uit een 16A afgezekerde kontaktdoos wel 3680 watt kunt trekken, maar wanneer gebruikt je apparatuur welk vermogen?
Het blijkt dus dat eenvoudige vragen niet atijd even eenvoudig te beantwoorden zijn.
Driefasenvoeding maakt het dan allemaal weer ingewikkelder.
Dan zijn ook nog factoren belangrijk als gelijktijdigheid, kabelverliezen, ongelijk belaste fasen, opwarming van kabels etc.
Over deze paar items kan ik al weer een paar forumpagina´s vullen.
Je mag niet simpel een vraag beantwoorden, uitgaande van wat jij weet, maar wat de vraagsteller (nog meer) niet weet en dat is best lastig

Speakertech.

----------


## mhsounds

> (voor de rest komt ie toch alleen in aanraking met goedgekeurde kabels, verdelers en randapparatuur)



Een keuring zegt in mijn ogen (bijna) niks, 24 uur later kan de staat waarin het materiaal verkeerd al heel anders zijn...
Als iemand wat wilt weten over het belasten van bijv. een 32A is daar niks mis mee, geeft alleen maar aan dat hij veilig wil werken!

Ik ben ook geen genie in stroom maar ik kan wel berekenen wat ik nodig heb.

----------


## moderator

Beste Heeren,

De keuze om er geen open onderwerp van te maken blijkt een zeer terechte zijn, dit blijkens de reacties van vandaag in dit onderwerp.

Er wordt gevraagd: " wat moet ik van krachtstroom weten om er veilig mee te kunnen werken"

Het antwoord van *Koentjes* 17:58 is klaarblijkelijk moeilijk te accepteren, lees de reactie van *BVE* van 18:05
Dat het wel het enig juiste antwoord is doet schijnbaar niet terzake, want de vraagsteller krijgt niet waar hij om vraagt.

Wanneer iemand op een forum over auto's vraagt: " Leg mee eens uit hoe ik leer autorijden"
Wordt die vraag waarschijnlijk zonder enig blikken of blozen genegeerd en verwijderd.

Iedereen die mij heeft gemaild met inhoudelijke reacties op de vraagstelling wordt vriendelijk bedankt voor zijn bijdrage.
Gelet op de onvolledigheid, onjuistheid en in het beste geval de niet te verifiëren juistheid van de verstrekte informatie zal ik deze reacties niet publiceren.
Het moderating team, in dit geval bestaand uit een ervaren elektromonteur enerzijds en een volstrekt a-technische allround licht-en geluidstechnicus anderzijds acht het niet verantwoord om de aangeleverde content te publiceren.

Aanvullend is het spijtig te moeten lezen dat in dit onderwerp het voor sommige deelnemers lastig blijkt om over de vraagstelling te discussiëren. Inhoudelijk reageren over het hoe en wat met krachtstroom blijkt aantrekkelijker.
Vriendelijk verzoek om je bijdrage te beperken tot het punt van discussie.

----------


## moderator

> ...
> 
> edit: voor dat iedereen schande gaat spreken over wat ik hier nou verkondig: Het enige wat ik met krachtstroom doe is een stekker in het juist gaatje stoppen bij een poppodium waar ik werk. Daar kan verder niks mis mee gaan. Dus ik ga echt niet kabels lopen fabriceren of iets dergelijks....



Het poppodium zal jou verdere educatie moeten verschaffen wanneer ze van mening zijn dat jouw kennisniveau op dit vakgebied aanvulling behoeft.

Een internetforum is geen vervanging van deugdelijke educatie.

----------


## moderator

> ...
> Je mag niet simpel een vraag beantwoorden, uitgaande van wat jij weet, maar wat de vraagsteller (nog meer) niet weet en dat is best lastig...
> Speakertech.



Hulde!
Mag deze tekst op een tegeltje aub!

----------


## speakertech

> Ik ben ook geen genie in stroom maar ik kan wel berekenen wat ik nodig heb.



Dat is al heel wat. Nou is het in de verhuur nog wat makkelijker, dan in een vaste installatie. Bij verhuur maakt een kabeltje meer of minder niet uit en neem je  materiaal mee, wat achteraf ook wat lichter had mogen zijn, dan is dat geen probleem.

Bij een vaste (toneel) installatie speelt het allemaal wel, zoals maximale belasting, gelijktijdigheid, inschakelstromen en nog veel meer. Omdat aan zo´n installatie vaak een stevig prijskaartje hangt en je ook nog eens concurrerend wil zijn, dan wordt inschatten toch wat risicovoller, dan berekenen en de inbreng van een berg ervaring. Neem alleen al de temperatuurverhoging in de kabelgoten, vooral als een (dimmer)systeem niet decentraliseerd is en elke lamp(groep) zijn eigen kabeltje heeft naar de dimmerpacks.
Maar ik denk dat ik nu een beetje off topic aan het geraken ben.

Overigens weet ik niet precies hoe het gaat met grote reizende produkties, maar ik neem aan dat gezien de uitgebreide installaties en de gehanteerde vermogens, er een degelijk installatieplan ontworpen wordt door een team van deskundige installateurs.
De stagehand kan dan  aan de hand van de tekeningen de juiste kabels inbrengen. Op dergelijke plannen staan als het goed is ook welke lengtes van kabels gebruikt worden, alleen al om het feit, dat je halverwege niet door de lange kabels heen wil zijn, omdat die altijd passen.
Ook bij storingen zijn dergelijke plannen een must.
Een stagehand hoeft dus alleen maar een kabel te kunnen herkennen, een tekening te kunnen lezen en voor het sjouwen fysiek een goede conditie te hebben. Technisch wordt van hem weinig gevraagd

Speakertech

----------


## moderator

@Speakertech, dank voor je toelichting. Wel het verzoek om het bij deze offtopic te laten.

----------


## speakertech

> Hulde!
> Mag deze tekst op een tegeltje aub!



Ik vond hem zelf ook wel mooi. Ik zet hem in mijn profiel.
Speakertech

----------


## koentjes

> Zo'n reactie als deze had ik dus precies verwacht, er wordt altijd zoveel geklaagd op dit forum. Ik verwijs naar Renevanh, hij begrijpt in mijn ogen tenminste hoe het zit.



 
tsja, als jij het klagen vind, prima, maar ik weet waar ik mijn opleiding voor heb gedaan... en ik hoop niet voor je dat jij het 'the hard way' gaat ondervinden.

Niet alles kennis en kunde kun je van een forum halen, en sommige mensen kunnen dat blijkbaar moeilijk accepteren.  (zucht)

----------


## laserguy

> Niet alles kennis en kunde kun je van een forum halen, en sommige mensen kunnen dat blijkbaar moeilijk accepteren.



Mag ik deze op een tegeltje?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mhsounds

Krijgen we straks in de J&H shop de 'wijze' forum teksten op een tegeltje?
Wat oer hollands!

----------


## djspeakertje

Mooi kerstcadeau voor dit jaar, alle forumleden zo'n tegeltje:P

----------


## koentjes

onnodig om te vermelden dat sommigen een tegel voor hun kop hebben??  :Wink:

----------


## @lex

> onnodig om te vermelden dat sommigen een tegel voor hun kop hebben??



Die Koentjes blijft maar goede teksten produceren...

Overigens mijn eigen tegel tekst:

'Dat ziet men slechts zelden; een tegel die niets heeft te melden...'

@lex

----------


## Gast1401081

voor de serieuze googlelaar : Driefasenspanning - Wikipedia.

en nu een lock.

----------


## speakertech

> voor de serieuze googlelaar : Driefasenspanning - Wikipedia.
> 
> en nu een lock.



ho ho Mac
Ook Wikipedia is met info gevuld door mensen die denken dat ze het weten. De wiki organisatie waarschuwt daar ook voor.
Ook hier geen bronvermelding :Confused: 

Speakertech

----------


## moderator

Wil ik net rustig aan m'n weekeind ( dus, leuke dingen!) beginnen, lees ik tijdens het avondeten even snel het forum door...krijgen we dit!

@renevanH,
Snap je nu nog niet dat dit onderwerp gaat over: "wat moet er in een onderwerp over krachtstroom worden besproken?"
en inmiddels, na een aantal pagina's met discussie de stellingname van het moderatingteam dat een forum hier geen (!) geschikt medium voor is.
Een forum kan immers geen vervanging zijn voor een specialistische opleiding.

Wat jij vervolgens doet is een eigen koers varen door toch inhoudelijke bijdrages over " wat kan je met krachtstroom en hoe kan je krachtstroom aansluitingen gebruiken" plaatsen.

Voor hopelijk de laatste keer: dat is N I E T de bedoeling!

Nog even helemaal los van de onzin, onvolkomenheden en pertinente onwaarheden alsmede potentieel gevaarlijke tekst waar je naar verwees.
Hopelijk was de verwijzing naar de tekst geen weergave van je eigen kennisniveau over krachtstroom, anders het welgemeende advies: blijf ver van die rode CEE stekkers uit de buurt!

@ @lex en Mac;
Ook ik had de neiging om op de inhoud van het aangehaalde artikel in te gaan.
Graag verwijs ik naar mijn uitleg over het waarom van de verwijdering van de bijdrage van Rene.
Het laten staan van jullie bijdrages zou meer vragen oproepen dan duidelijkheid, evengoed bedankt voor de reactie.

Dit onderwerp wil ik niet voorzien van een slotje. De vraag over het krachtstroom vraagstuk zal, zo is het moderating team van mening, ook in de toekomst naar voren blijven komen.
Graag willen wij de forum lezers dan kunnen wijzen op specifiek deze discussie, wellicht komt er een valide argument naar voren om toch een inhoudelijke uitleg te plaatsen, wellicht zet het mensen aan tot het volgen van aanvullende educatie.

Alvast een spanningsloos weekeinde toegewenst allemaal, voor de mensen die zich zondag vervelen, tot ziens @ Muts Have
echte mutsen kunnen zich nog aanmelden, de modjes zorgen voor een knallend einde!

----------


## @lex

> Wil ik net rustig aan m'n weekeind ( dus, leuke dingen!) beginnen, lees ik tijdens het avondeten even snel het forum door...krijgen we dit!
> 
> @ @lex en Mac;
> Ook ik had de neiging om op de inhoud van het aangehaalde artikel in te gaan.
> Graag verwijs ik naar mijn uitleg over het waarom van de verwijdering van de bijdrage van Rene.
> Het laten staan van jullie bijdrages zou meer vragen oproepen dan duidelijkheid, evengoed bedankt voor de reactie.



Mijn ego is in het geheel niet gekrenkt door het feit dat je mijn opmerking hebt verwijderd! Ik snap het helemaal. Erg fijn dat eea is verwijderd. Daar gaat het om: veiligheid.

Iedereen een prettig weekend.

@lex

----------


## renevanh

> Wat jij vervolgens doet is een eigen koers varen door toch inhoudelijke bijdrages over " wat kan je met krachtstroom en hoe kan je krachtstroom aansluitingen gebruiken" plaatsen.
> 
> Voor hopelijk de laatste keer: dat is N I E T de bedoeling!



In hoeverre verschilt dit van de link naar Wikipedia(los van de al dan niet juiste tekst achter deze links die in beide gevallen niet gecontroleerd is)?






> Nog even helemaal los van de onzin, onvolkomenheden en pertinente  onwaarheden alsmede potentieel gevaarlijke tekst waar je naar verwees.



Sorry hoor, maar 2 pagina's terug schrijf je nog dat je jezelf ziet als "een volstrekt a-technische allround licht-en geluidstechnicus" en toch kun je de inhoud van dat stuk tekst op een dergelijke manier beoordelen... Dat snap ik even niet.
Zie dit niet als een aanval, zo is het niet bedoelt. Het is een constatering waarin ik persoonlijk zie dat hier juist niet gebeurd wat anderen (zeker omtrent dit onderwerp) aangeraden wordt: je er niet mee bezig houden als je er geen kennis van hebt.

Conclusie: volgens mij heeft elke deelnemer aan deze discussie inmiddels een (of meerdere) leermomenten gehad... daar doen we het voor toch  :Cool:

----------


## Gast1401081

> .....
> Je brengt je auto ook niet naar de groenteboer voor een reparatie aan je remmen..



lijkt me voorlopig de enige juiste conclusie over krachtstroom. En over elektriciteit in het algemeen.

----------


## moderator

Hoi Rene, dank voor je reactie en de positieve wijze van reageren!

Om je vragen te beantwoorden is het nodig om in te gaan op de inhoud van de door mij verwijderde link.
Laat ik volstaan met de constatering dat zelfs ik, die inderdaad volledig voldoet aan de door jou geciteerde technische (dis)kwalificatie, het stukje tekst aan alle kanten vind rammelen en de tekst als dermate gevaarlijk kwalificeer dat zoiets van dit serieuze forum per direct wordt verwijderd.

----------


## @lex

> Sorry hoor, maar 2 pagina's terug schrijf je nog dat je jezelf ziet als "een volstrekt a-technische allround licht-en geluidstechnicus" en toch kun je de inhoud van dat stuk tekst op een dergelijke manier beoordelen... Dat snap ik even niet.




Ik denk dat een belangrijk aspect van controle (modereren in dit geval) is dat je bij gebrek aan kennis over een specifiek onderwerp, wel in staat moet kunnen zijn om (ondanks dat gebrek) in te schatten of het verstandig is ruimte te geven aan die kennis of informatie. Op het moment dat een Mod dus het idee heeft dat hij door zijn gebrek aan kennis niet in staat is de inhoud op juistheid te controleren, hij de conclusie moet trekken de informatie niet af te drukken.

En dat is dus helemaal ok, want het gaat in dit geval over levens en niet over een blauwe nagel van de hamer!

@lex

----------

